# confused & helpless



## xplogs (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been married for 2 years now, myself and my wife are staying seperate becoz she said that she would need to complete her studies so she is going to work part time and study while working, she will be back every weekend and that about where we spend our time, sometimes we will have fight and always she will say that she is going to leave me and divorce me, i do promise her that i will try to take care of her feelings as i have a short temper, i did promise her that i will go for counseling to be a better man, but however as for myself i am being a better person and loving her so much, now after few months she is started to argue with me saying that i am a big liar becoz i did not go for a counseling which i promised her, i just told her that i would no need the counseling becoz in past few months im being very good and i believe i will, she is torturing me to go to the counseling which i never like and i believe on myself that i can be a better person n control my short temper and be more loving to her, she is not satisfied with it and now she is telling me that she lost faith in me so she is going to adopt a child and live her own life.

When i asked her if she is going to live serperately and divorce me? her only answer is " i dont know" "maybe" "im not sure" im not getting any positive respond from her that will show she try to make this relationship better, everytime i call her she will only say that i am a big liar and she cannot trust me.

I am really confused on what should i do.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If it would save the headaches, fights and the marriage just swallow your pride and go to counciling. Denial is the first sign of a problem.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

draconis said:


> If it would save the headaches, fights and the marriage just swallow your pride and go to counciling. Denial is the first sign of a problem.
> 
> draconis



:iagree:


----------

